# Chăn lông cừu Gogatsu Nhật Bản có tốt không ? Giá bao nhiêu tiền ?



## hong nhung

*Chăn lông cừu Gogatsu là chăn lông Nhật Bản nội địa mới nổi lên được khoảng 2 năm và đang thu hút được nhiều sự quan tâm từ người tiêu dùng. Cùng chúng tôi đánh giá ngay xem chăn lông cừu Gogatsu Nhật Bản có tốt không và giá bao nhiêu tiền nhé!*

*Chăn lông cừu Gogatsu Nhật Bản có tốt không ?*
Gogatsu là chăn lông cừu có xuất xứ từ Nhật Bản, một số nhà bán lẻ nhập được về mỗi đợt rét khoảng vài lô rồi bán nhỏ lẻ ra thị trường. Chăn lông cừu nhật nội địa Gogatsu có thể check code ngay trên mác gắn kèm chăn.

Chăn lông cừu Gogatsu có kích thước 2.3m x 2.3m trọng lượng nặng 4.1kg giữ ấm tốt trong điều kiện thời tiết RÉT ĐẬM RÉT HẠI. Có độ thấm hút và thoáng khí không bị bí hơi, hạn chế bám bụi và vi khuẩn, an toàn cho người sử dụng.

Sản phẩm có thể giặt khô hoặc giặt bằng máy giặt tuy nhiên chỉ phù hợp với nhà có máy giặt trên 9kg vì chăn khá to và nặng. Sau giặt chăn bền màu và không bị bết nếu được phơi ở nơi thoáng mát.

*Chăn lông cừu Gogatsu Nhật nội địa có mấy màu ?*
Trên thị trường hiện nay, chăn lông cừu Nhật nội địa Gogatsu có 2 màu là màu đỏ và màu xám ghi rất sang trọng, đẹp mắt và hiện đại.




_Chăn lông cừu Gogatsu Nhật nội địa màu xám ghi_

_

_
_Chăn lông cừu Gogatsu Nhật nội địa màu đỏ_​
*Giá chăn lông cừu Gogatsu Nhật Bản bao nhiêu tiền ?*
Hiện tại giá chăn lông cừu Gogatsu dao động trong khoảng từ 1.499.000 vnđ – 1.850.000 vnđ. Mức giá này khá hợp túi tiền với người dùng có điều kiện. Chỉ khó ở chỗ mua ở đâu thôi vì trên thị trường rất ít nơi bán sản phẩm này và có bán thì cũng theo đợt tần xuất hàng về không thường xuyên.

_Nguồn: websosanh_​


----------



## densuoikottmann

Mình cũng mới tham khảo bài đánh giá về loại chăn lông cừu này ở bên https://xn--chnlngcu-73a1m4226a.vn/danh-gia-chan-long-cuu-gogatsu-nhat-ban/ thấy cũng được phết nhỉ


----------

